# Passing/Failing Ritual



## SIUE2010 (Dec 25, 2010)

Since the PE section has one, thought should start an FE one. What will you do when you find out you passed or failed?


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 25, 2010)

If I pass, I'm going to fill out my company's check requisition form to get my exam fees back  And modify my e-mail signature

If I fail... I don't know if I even want to think about it, I'll probably cry...


----------



## Cliff (Dec 26, 2010)

Good call. If I fail I'm gonna lose all sphincter control. But if I pass I want a fancy new business card, embosser, and stamp. Maybe just the stamp.


----------



## gator2288 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ill go to Disney World LOL arty-smiley-048:


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hehe I just got back from Disney World; I was hoping I'd have the scores by then!!


----------



## Pratap (Dec 26, 2010)

The deal I made with myself prior to the result was... If I pass the exam I won't buy myself an iPad....If I fail the FE , then I get to buy it...that way even if I failed, I'll have something to look forward to .....

I passed the Oct 2010 FE....so although it sucks I can't pick up an iPad for now, I feel much more relieved to have finally cleared the FE


----------



## SIUE2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think either way, some drinks are in store for me. And changing my signature on my emails.


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 27, 2010)

I updated my resume and then slept all day long the next day...

Then called my mom to let her know that I passed and sent a thank you notes and a small gift to my friend whose notes and review books I borrowed.

Going to celebrate with a few friends that passed the exam as well when we all receive the letters in the mail

Sleepy


----------



## kilik2 (Dec 30, 2010)

When i found out I passed I immediately changed my facebook status haha. Then I texted all my friends who took it with me, then called some family, then updated my resume. I also went on a 6 mile run and thats where I made a mistake because my knees are hating me right now.


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 31, 2010)

kilik2 said:


> When i found out I passed I immediately changed my facebook status haha.


Nothing's official until it's on facebook, right? 

Congrats!


----------



## maddukes (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a 89 out of 180 and failed which equates to 49%. Does anyone know how close this is to passing?? Anyone get 99 (or less) out of 180 and fail?


----------



## cpp11 (Jan 4, 2011)

Beer.

Although that's a ritual for a lot of other things, too...


----------

